# Do you have date nights?



## Ronni (Sep 29, 2021)

Fo those of you in relationships, it’s a serious question. “Date nights” are a big deal for the younger generation. My kids who are in committed relationships take date nights seriously.

We’ve done our share of babysitting for my daughter and her husband, my step daughter and her husband, so that they can have a date night.

For Ron and me, newly married as we are, date night is important too. Even though we don’t need to get a babysitter  (unless it’s a need for a Lyft or Uber lol) we make “date night” special, something different than just going out for dinner because we’re too tired to cook.

It’s planned in advance. It’s talked about and arranged in a way that a quick dinner out just isn't.

So…do you do date nights from time to time?  What do you do?


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 29, 2021)

Be my steady Ronni, I'll buy you lavish furs, only the best, mink, skunk, porcupine, yes sir only the best.


----------



## Shero (Sep 29, 2021)

Every night is a date night  here


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 29, 2021)

We never had date night. After the kids were born if we couldn't take them with us we didn't go, I think the only times we dropped them off at my parents house was to attend a funeral or a wedding. Once in a great while we had dinner out on our anniversary.
It never occurred to us to have an evening to ourselves on a regular basis.


----------



## Lee (Sep 29, 2021)

Date night is Date Lunch at Wendy's for burger AND an order of shared fries, once a month on a trip to the big city.

Works for me


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 29, 2021)

Date nights?   Not if he can't hear me.  Are you kidding me?!?   

Seriously, we did go out (before the pandemic); it's been a while since we have enjoyed a night out.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## timoc (Sep 29, 2021)

Do you have date nights?​
"No, and I don't eat dates during the day either, they make me 'loose'."


----------



## jujube (Sep 29, 2021)

Hey, if I was going out on a date, it'd be with someone more exciting than ol' stick-in-the-mud. Heck, I've seen him with his clothes off several thousand times.  I wonder if Bradley Cooper or Jason Momoa are available Saturday night?

(Just kiddin', honey, just kiddin'......)


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 30, 2021)

I Wish!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 30, 2021)

Do you have date nights?​
Ever once-in-awhile

We'll pick a high end eatery

Git gussied up....and go 'out'

Kinda fun

and a break in routine

Donning the togs is a somewhat nice change





A good steak is always an attraction  

A view is nice


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 30, 2021)

No date night for me and Hubby. We like just staying home and enjoying ourselves in the peace and quiet of our own home.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 30, 2021)

Date Night? Gotta have someone to date first. Some of us have empty seats at the table, or the sofa these days.

When my hubby was alive, we had weekends away after stashing the kids with grandma or our siblings. It was much more fun when we had an empty nest though...


----------



## Feelslikefar (Oct 1, 2021)

Not sure if this qualifies for a 'Date Night', but _Pert Near_ every Friday Night if the weather permits,
we sit outside on the deck and enjoy a cocktail or two.
A hold over from our days of working and Friday night was when we would discuss the week and maybe solve the 
worlds problems, etc.

Fun when one of us takes the conversation down a 'rabbit hole'; I can still learn things about my partner...


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 1, 2021)

I live alone, now. But I think the idea is a good one. You get all gussied up, and go out to a nice place, maybe some dancing......It's a good time to share. It's that something special, ya know, it's not a run to the dollar store to pick up mouse traps.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 28, 2021)

Been married to my husband for 10 years now and we still have date nights. Now since the pandemic it has changed up a bit with getting food delivered to the home and watching a Netflix movie cuddled on the couch, but still a good date night. We love keeping company with each other. My husband is a Lawyer so there are times during the week he works late so we try and make up for it with these date nights.


----------



## Brummie (Nov 28, 2021)

not really sure what a date night is/ we live in Florida and people here go out to eat a lot if that is what you mean?
we go out about 2 x week.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 28, 2021)

When our kids were growing up DH & I had a weekly date night.  Once the nest emptied we stopped setting aside special dates.  No need to schedule "alone" time because we had plenty of it.  

Since the pandemic hit we cut way back on restaurant and other public eatery outings.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 28, 2021)

No date nights for us.  It is a struggle just to get out.  And he drives like a maniac.


----------



## Shero (Nov 28, 2021)

Smiley Holly said:


> Been married to my husband for 10 years now and we still have date nights. Now since the pandemic it has changed up a bit with getting food delivered to the home and watching a Netflix movie cuddled on the couch, but still a good date night. We love keeping company with each other. My husband is a Lawyer so there are times during the week he works late so we try and make up for it with these date nights.


That is lovely Holly. I like cuddling on the couch too with hubby and watching a nice movie. The thing I would miss most if he was not there is not having dinner with him each night.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 28, 2021)

Shero said:


> That is lovely Holly. I like cuddling on the couch too with hubby and watching a nice movie. The thing I would miss most if he was not there is not having dinner with him each night.


During the week when he works late it is tough when we eat dinner separately. I love sharing dinner time and just talking with him about his day over dinner.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 28, 2021)

I just remembered what my husband told me when we got married. He said "No more date nights" so I listened to him and haven't gone out for a date with anyone else since then.


----------



## Jace (Nov 28, 2021)

I had a date the other night...
And it was enjoyable...

Now..I'm gonna try a fig!


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 28, 2021)

Date Night?  Pretty hard to have one when you live by yourself!


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 28, 2021)

I have not heard "date nights' since the 60's


----------



## mrstime (Nov 28, 2021)

When  our stair-step 3 kids were at home we couldn't afford a date night, and now since they all grew up we don't need a date night. We still enjoy each others company after 64 years.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 29, 2021)

After 30 years, there are no date nights.  A date night is who gets to choose the TV show of the evening.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 30, 2021)

jasperthomas said:


> Why do you need anyone's advice on this?? If you and your partner enjoy it then go for it.. what really matters is whether you both are having a good time with each other or not otherwise different people have different opinions and different experiences. So let me tell you that if both of you are enjoying it then don't take people's opinion on it.


I’m not looking for advice or opinions.  I was curious what others do. It’s something we do here, get others’ experience and anecdotal info…just for fun. 

 Why are you so confrontational?


----------



## oslooskar (Nov 30, 2021)

NO! I am almost 80 years old and want to live in peace.


----------



## Knight (Nov 30, 2021)

Don't have date nights we do have random days that have no specific theme. Could be something as simple as a picnic in the park or a spa day and dinner later at a high end restaurant. Thanks to C-19 doing something really memorable for our 60th. anniversary is going to be a little tough to plan.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 30, 2021)

Knight said:


> Don't have date nights we do have random days that have no specific theme. Could be something as simple as a picnic in the park or a spa day and dinner later at a high end restaurant. Thanks to C-19 doing something really memorable for our 60th. anniversary is going to be a little tough to plan.


@Knight so you have date days then?  Maybe I should just have said “dates” i.e. doing something different/special with your person and having that time together one on one, no matter what time of day it is.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 30, 2021)

We have had regular date nights ever since we married 54 years ago. Maybe because I was still in high school when we married,we just kept on doing what we had been doing since we met-going out on dates on Friday and Saturday nights! Throughout the years,we haven`t always gone out both Friday and Saturday nights-sometimes we were off taking the kids somewhere or just hanging out at home with pizza one of the nights-but we always went out one of the nights.

Our babysitter back in those days is still a close friend-a young teen in those days and now a grandma of 3-one a teenager-and she came to visit here in Idaho recently. She was telling the story about the night my hubby started to hand her a $20 bill but then pulled it back and tore it in half and said she`d have to come back the next night for the other half lol. She did.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 3, 2021)

I live in a 55 plus apartment complex.  You sure can tell who has been married for 50 years or more.  I wouldn't mention any names (to protect the guilty) but I was amazed talking with this couple yesterday.  Both of them talking at the same time just like the other person wasn't there.  Have they stopped listening to their spouse?  I thought it was pretty strange.

Date nights are a good idea.  It doesn't have to every week but once in a while do something different with your spouse; just to show him/her that that your still alive.  Nothing worse than a couple being stuck in a boring/comfortable route.  It does not have to involve "big bucks" like a trip or a night at the opera.  A nice picnic or a walk along some nice place would do the trick.  I bet your spouse would be pleasantly surprised and who knows what might follow?  LOL


----------



## Skyking (Dec 22, 2021)

I wish... Two lives, too busy.


----------



## charry (Dec 22, 2021)

We have date days , everyday.....not nights anymore , hubby goes to bed early (6pm)


----------



## Pinky (Dec 22, 2021)

I think a simple act of holding hands, brings couples closer together. Many men don't seem to do that.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 22, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I have not heard "date nights' since the 60's


I've not heard of date nights, period. But I think that I have worked it out. We are, or were, never in before the 2020 lockdown, Sunday nights were great, a brother & sister that we knew, had a pub/hotel where they had a vintage rock & roll night. A local band kept us all on our feet. Monday to Saturday was much the same, only with Latin & Ballroom dancing, my wife's ambulance shift permitting. I hated her late shift to the point where I would stay at work until quite late.


----------

